# New Section



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you think we could have a Piss-Wit section for new members. After a few fairly normal posts a mod could unleash them on the full forum .This would save hours of reading shite :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As opposed to shite like yours :lol:

:wink:

Maybe a very warm section with rocking chairs and smelling of piss would suit the old farts here :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Do you think we could have a Piss-Wit section for new members. After a few fairly normal posts a mod could unleash them on the full forum .This would save hours of reading shite :wink:


I seem to remember you have been a "newbe" twice. And you still post shite :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

If only the shite was restricted to the noobs. :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a reputation to consider - a shite one at that :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually I have registered three times


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Buy yourself a different make of car, then you'll never bother reading shite from fuckwit newbies who buy cheap TT's, and have a limited comprehension of English Language.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure I have posted in the right section.

Is this the right section to sell things, ask what is the best tyre pressure, ask which is the best DV, ask which is the best exhaust, ask which is the best insurance, ask which is the best tyres, ask which is the best colour, ask which is the best, ask which is the best remap, ask which is the best mod, ask which is the best polish, ask which is the best clay, ask which is the best wax, ask which is the best paint for calipers, ask which is the best oil, ask which is the best bulbs, let you know what I would like to buy, ask which is the best car, which is the fastest, ask about vagcom, ask what vagcom is, ask which is the best wheels, ask which is the best stereo? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> I'm not sure I have posted in the right section.
> 
> Is this the right section to sell things, ask what is the best tyre pressure, ask which is the best DV, ask which is the best exhaust, ask which is the best insurance, ask which is the best tyres, ask which is the best colour, ask which is the best, ask which is the best remap, ask which is the best mod, ask which is the best polish, ask which is the best clay, ask which is the best wax, ask which is the best paint for calipers, ask which is the best oil, ask which is the best bulbs, let you know what I would like to buy, ask which is the best car, which is the fastest, ask about vagcom, ask what vagcom is, ask which is the best wheels, ask which is the best stereo? :wink:


You forgot the most obvious question: which is the best colour? :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

jampott said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I have posted in the right section.
> ...


Not reading the whole post, Tut :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > R70 TTC said:
> ...


I was pointing out exactly the sort of mistake a newbie would make. :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

ah reverse psychology :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> ah reverse psychology :wink:


Sure. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You have to ask that one twice before you graduate


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You get a double-first and credit towards your masters if you successfully point out that one particular colour is "faster" than another, and attempt to justify the statement with physics and / or diagrams.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

but in the PhD thesis you can debate about the many different types of silver available and the paint codes employed


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

On my BMW (bikers ) forum we actually proved that yellow/black was faster than blue/white combination as the paint weighed less (heavier chemicals in the blue/white) 
Make sense Tim? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> On my BMW (bikers ) forum we actually proved that yellow/black was faster than blue/white combination as the paint weighed less (heavier chemicals in the blue/white)
> Make sense Tim? :?


Sense? Sure. A logical argument? No, its still bollocks. :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> You get a double-first and credit towards your masters if you successfully point out that one particular colour is "faster" than another, and attempt to justify the statement with physics and / or diagrams.


http://www.physics.usyd.edu.au/physoc/O ... dfast.html


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Buy yourself a different make of car, then you'll never bother reading shite from fuckwit newbies who buy cheap TT's, and have a limited comprehension of English Language.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

CH_Peter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You get a double-first and credit towards your masters if you successfully point out that one particular colour is "faster" than another, and attempt to justify the statement with physics and / or diagrams.
> ...


I cant believe i've just read all that shit. lol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and now I have just wasted my life reading yours too :x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Do you think we could have a Piss-Wit section for new members. After a few fairly normal posts a mod could unleash them on the full forum .This would save hours of reading shite :wink:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=89237

Arrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=89236


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

and

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

ratty said:


> and
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0
> 
> [smiley=jester.gif]


 :lol: Thats was bound to happen...

We need a how to section and newbie section..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=89476

Blimey he dosen't even know the size of his wheels FFS :?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think we could have a Piss-Wit section for new members. After a few fairly normal posts a mod could unleash them on the full forum .This would save hours of reading shite :wink:
> ...


Fuck me I wondered what wing mirrors were for :roll: I thought they were for looking in for road safety not for pissing about folding in and out.

*It ain't gonna fly*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and



> Just for the record I recon you could beat him around the track I was impressed when I met you on a meat and bloody hell i could hardley keep up Kids eh hehe


 :?


----------

